# need bass music



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i need good songs with good bass. im tired of listening to the same songs over and over again. i need somethin to push the crap out of my audiobahn. so help me out


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

lil wyte - hoods run down

step 1: turn up the volume
step 2: play the first 30 seconds
step 3: if the sub is still playing, turn the volume higher and go back to step 2, if the sub is no longer playing, proceed to step 4
step 4: buy a better sub


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

lil scrappy - nice trunk defroster


----------



## Philippe (Feb 5, 2004)

*these don't come from a can*

Peaches "fatherf**ker" Might be overkill but worth a shot.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah i downloaded tons of lil whyte befor it slams like crazzy nothin can over kill my sub im not even pushing the rms yet but its all good


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> lil wyte - hoods run down
> 
> step 1: turn up the volume
> step 2: play the first 30 seconds
> ...


lol thx for the step by step proceedure but ive tried over and over again to blow my sub but the rms is like 600 or so, and im only pushing like 400 to it


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what impedance is it?
if it's 1 or 2ohm I'll destroy it for you if you want, or you can plug it into a wall outlet


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> what impedance is it?
> if it's 1 or 2ohm I'll destroy it for you if you want, or you can plug it into a wall outlet


that song the bass at the begining was too deep for my system you could feel it but it just was definantly too deep. the rest of the song slammed really hard tho. not really trying to blow it just gotta be able to put on a show


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just go to your local Kazaa or WinMX and type in Bass.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Nod Your Head Will Smith thats what blew one of my subs. Of course I had a JL 500/1 powering MOMO that was 400 rms


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Eazy-E - Real Mutha fucking' G's


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

salmonella dubb
that is some kick ass music if you have subs


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Three 6 Mafia - Late Night Tip
Ying Yang Twins - Whistle While you Twerk
Lil John - What You Gone Do


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

snoop dogg- drop it like its hot
nelly- pimp juice
forgot who sang it- tippsy


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> forgot who sang it- tippsy


J-Kwon my brotha!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> J-Kwon my brotha!


"teen drinkin is very bad"............."yo i got a fake ID though!" ery body in da club................good song :thumbup: bass line rocks, but its a carbon copy of "grindin" by clipse


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Most ying yang twins stuff hits hard and sounds good...Sound off, Ay yi yi, shit like that....Get low by lil jon got me pulled over before, air force ones by nelly hits too...Get your roll on sounds good turned up by big tymers, the intro song on the new luda cd is jus straight bass non stop at different frequencies, sounds cool.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> just gotta be able to put on a show


Untill they brake into your ride :thumbdwn:


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

old school rap Freak Nasty-Da Dip


----------



## fatboys-13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Heres some good tones*



Skoodles said:


> i need good songs with good bass. im tired of listening to the same songs over and over again. i need somethin to push the crap out of my audiobahn. so help me out


 Look a try Bass Mechanics , This is Rave , and theres a really good tunes in Best Buys music cd's . Theres a lot of really good one's there :banhump: :fluffpol: :idhitit: :banana: :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Bass Mechanix, Bass 105 are hard hitters :thumbup:


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Bass Mechanic is what I use for tuning. Techmaster PEB is kind of cheesy but it goes low and loud. If your into techno/metal then Celldweller is an awesome CD. It will rattle my head as bad as the bass music. Chevelle has some big triggers.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

The HOE Song


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when ever i pull up next to some one and they are rockin mos deff, Q-tip, jurassic 5, anything underground i think they are awsome. i keep a ready supply of that in my car because even though its rap its just got a smooth flow to it, ad unlike the main stream rap, its not angry............its just good stuff, like kanyai he's awsome. i think he is one of the best new rappers out. roots, mos deff, Q-tip, kanyai <spelling?), jurassic 5. im drawing a blank with more but you get the idea, its just good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> lil wyte - hoods run down
> 
> step 1: turn up the volume
> step 2: play the first 30 seconds
> ...


hehe my computer subs was able to pick up the lows. dam thats like the lowest bass drop i've eva heard. btw i got a Logitech Z-680 mated to a audigy 2 plat soundcard :thumbup: 

just need to find a bangin' sub for muh car and play that song


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> kanyai <spelling?)


You mean Kanye West? 

Benzino - Boottee.....If I had some subs I would definitely have this track


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> You mean Kanye West?
> 
> Benzino - Boottee.....If I had some subs I would definitely have this track


hahaha yea...wu you know my spelling is bad


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

soccrstar said:


> hehe my computer subs was able to pick up the lows. dam thats like the lowest bass drop i've eva heard. btw i got a Logitech Z-680 mated to a audigy 2 plat soundcard :thumbup:
> 
> just need to find a bangin' sub for muh car and play that song


hehe, I kinda doubt your computer sub could go down to the 15hz note, but I could be wrong. You know in that drop there is no silent part right? It goes down and down and down and then sits at 15hz for a couple seconds before stepping back up to the mid 40's where it started. It would take some SICK displacement to be able to feel that low note in the home (15hz is inaudible, if you heard anything then it was probably your sub making weird noises that it shouldn't have), at least a ported 12 tuned below 20hz....that'd be sick. If you could feel it though props to Logitech


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

fatboys-13 said:


> Look a try Bass Mechanics , This is Rave , and theres a really good tunes in Best Buys music cd's . Theres a lot of really good one's there :banhump: :fluffpol: :idhitit: :banana: :thumbup:


i use to have 2 bass mechanics cds had v1.5 and sonic overload or somethin like that i think but they got jacked


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

this isn't exactly normal music but Telarc Digital has 2 CD's that are 100% digital recordings, one is called " the great fantasy adventure album" by Erich Kunzel and the Cincinnati pops orchestra, it has warnings all over that say "Caution digital sound effects at high levels with infrasonic frequencies to 5 hz" it also says "excessive playback levels could result in damage to equipment " This Cd is mostly themes to movies there are 2 from jurassic park and 2 from terminator that have notes to this warning. the 2nd one is called " Time Warp" by the same performer. I can tell you that these 2 cd's will definetly test your speakers!!


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh yeah, Telarc. They also have a cd, maybe its two, that contain a rocket taking off and the 1812 (?) overture with cannon shots that are good to 15 hz. Not your normal music but I bet those cannon shots rock.


----------

